# Contrôler un PC depuis un Mac



## ed71 (7 Octobre 2003)

Salut,
j'ai deja utilise timbuktu (3.2) sur winme et osx et çà marche impec seulement sous xp cette version ne semble pas marcher correctement (je n'ai pas toutes les fonctionnalites (prise de controle et regard marche pas))
vous pouvez me laisser vos experiences ?

merci
@+


----------



## FANREM (12 Octobre 2003)

Deja tu es pas mal en retard car j'en suis a la version 6.03 de timbuktu
Ensuite, il faut que tu regles sous le compte administateur les privileges de chaque visiteur, avec toutes les options qui vont avec (controle, chat...)
Il ne faut pas oublier d'autoriser l'acces avec le menu incoming acces (via TCP/IP ou modem)
Voila en gros, et en principe cela fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## trevise (7 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai mis mon vieux pc (sous xp) en réseau avec mon Ibook G4 (sous Panther) et j'aimerais savoir quelle est la meilleur façon de contrôler le PC depuis le Mac.


----------



## Nathalex (7 Mai 2004)

Il existe le  client Microsoft qui marche plutôt très bien mais il nécessite XP Pro.... Je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas !


----------



## trevise (7 Mai 2004)

J' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ai en fait XP Home. Mais je crois avoir trouvé quelque chose d'intéressant avec VNC, j'essaye ça ce soir. Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Telonioos (7 Mai 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> J'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, vnc c'est pas mal, ça a le mérite d'être gratuit et très léger comme appli

si tu es en réseau local, du bénéficie donc d'un bon débit, ça vaut mieux car ça demande des ressources !!!

sinon c'est une bonne appli

je te conseille le client vcnthing, à mes yeux le meilleur (ça n'est que mon avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
pour le serveur, j'ai pas de préférences, ya cocoavnc qui est pas mal

@+


----------



## kertruc (7 Mai 2004)

Ça donne quoi quand on contrôle un PC depuis un mac ?
À quelle fonctions a-t-on accès ?


----------



## Nathalex (7 Mai 2004)

On a accès à tout : c'est comme si tu étais devant ton PC sauf que tu utilises le clavier et la souris de ton Mac pour piloter Windows.
J'ai par exemple un PowerBook avec un écran CRT en plus, je mets Windows en plein écran sur le second moniteur et je passe de l'un à l'autre sans problèmes : les copier/coller de texte fonctionnent, etc....


----------



## kertruc (8 Mai 2004)

Avec un mac, je peux commander plusieurs PC (Win 98) ?


----------



## Nathalex (8 Mai 2004)

Pas avec Remote Desktop Client de Microsoft mais je ne connais pas les autres solutions proposées plus haut.....


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Mai 2004)

J'ai essayé le logiciel de Microsoft, je peux me logger, mais au bout de 20 sec... la fenêtre se ferme...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ça ne va pas plus loin! C'est bizarre! Y'a-t-il quelque chose de spécifique à effectuer? J'ai pourtant mis la connexion à distance sur le PC... pas de Firewall en fonction... voilà, ben ça ne marche pas pour moi... et VNC, idem... hum, suis-je donc nul à ce point?


----------



## Telonioos (10 Mai 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé le logiciel de Microsoft, je peux me logger, mais au bout de 20 sec... la fenêtre se ferme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non pas nul, mais qqch doit t'échapper

pour te connecter sur la machine distante avec vnc il faut que tu te serves de son ip, donc attention à l'ip locale (derrière le routeur) différente de l'ip éventuellement fixe (ou dynamique) que t'attribue ton provider


----------



## Goulven (11 Mai 2004)

J'utilise le client Micro$oft et pas de soucis, je peux rester connecté autant de temps que je veux...


----------



## gwawin (20 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

J'aurais une petite question pour les spécialistes en soft que vous êtes ;-)

J'aimerai connaître un logiciel qui permette de prendr ele contrôle d'un PC à partir d'un mac mais de façon transparente pour le PC.

J'ai testé l'outil fourni par microsoft ou VNC mais tous deux (du moins si je n'ai pas mal congifuré quelque chose) bloque le PC une fois que le MAC se connecte.

Je vois déjà ceux qui vont dire que c'est vilain  C'est pour une activité tout à fait juste à savoir :
J'ai mon bureau avec mon Alubook au 3è étage, mais j'aimerai surveiller les 2 PC à l'accueil qui sont des ordinateurs destinés au public.

Les hotesses ayant rarement le temps de jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce que font les visiteurs.

Le but serait donc de se connecter sur ces PC, afficher l'écran sur mon MAC histoire de m'assurer que rien de contraire à la nétiquette ou aux lois ne soit réalisé (l'accès  à la messagerie étant déjà désactivé).
Mais le but est de rester transparent, le PC ne doit pas se bloquer, l'utilisateur devant pouvoir continuer à surfer.

Pour ma part il me suffit d'un screenshot de temps en temps rien de plus. Les ressources réseaux utilisées ne sont donc pas trop importantes.

Voilà si vous avez des noms de logiciels, des astuces,... je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance.

-- 
Gwawin


----------



## cygwin (20 Septembre 2004)

Si, par chance, les 2 PC en question sont sous Win XP Pro, tu peux y activer WinXP remote desktop et installer remote desktop client sur ton Mac. Sinon, il te reste toujours la solution d'accès au PC via telnet ...


----------



## gwawin (20 Septembre 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Si, par chance, les 2 PC en question sont sous Win XP Pro, tu peux y activer WinXP remote desktop et installer remote desktop client sur ton Mac.


Oui mais j'avais essayé... Je me suis peut-être mal débrouillé avec les options.
Quand je me connectais au PC, celui-ci se bloquait au profit du mac et toute activité devenait impossible au clavier et à la souris pour le PC controlé par le mac. J'avais pris soin de ne pas activer le contrôle du clavier ni de la souris pourtant ....


Pour ce qui est du telnet, cela permait-il d'afficher le bureau de windows?

Merci


----------



## cygwin (20 Septembre 2004)

gwawin a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'avais essayé... Je me suis peut-être mal débrouillé avec les options.
> Quand je me connectais au PC, celui-ci se bloquait au profit du mac et toute activité devenait impossible au clavier et à la souris pour le PC controlé par le mac. J'avais pris soin de ne pas activer le contrôle du clavier ni de la souris pourtant ....


Hmm, à mon avis, le pb ne vient sans doute pas de toi. Je suppose que, si tu déconnect Mac, les PC reprennent la main. Si tel est le cas, ça doit être voulu.



			
				gwawin a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du telnet, cela permait-il d'afficher le bureau de windows?


Non.


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

Il me semble que ce sujet a déjà été évoqué dans ce forum, il faudrait faire des recherches 

Bon, j'ai trouvé et je fusionne


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

Après quelques recherches complémentaires j'ai retrouvé Netopia Timbuktu Pro Remote Control... 
Multiplateforme...


> Whether you're at home or at work,Timbuktu Pro allows you to operate distant computers as if you were sitting in front of them,transfer files or folders quickly and easily,and communicate by instant message,text chat,or voice intercom.
> 
> Timbuktu Pro Enterprise is a scaleable, multiplatform solution for user support, systems management, telecommuting, and collaboration across a LAN, WAN, the Internet or dial-up connections. With Timbuktu Pro Enterprise, systems administrators and network management personnel can control remote machines on the enterprise network to perform complete evaluations, diagnosis and troubleshooting. The Enterprise suite, designed for large networks, includes all versions listed below, plus additional security, deployment and administration tools for large networks.
> 
> ...


----------

